# What is everything i need to know about hatching button quail



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

What is everything I need to do and know to hatch button quail????? In thinking robopetz will know!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Did i hear my name? lol It's exactly like you would with chickens. Just way tiny. Incubator, brooder... The whole works. You would needs to put marbles or something like it in the water dish so they don't drown cause they are so tiny. They are fun, entertaining and be careful for this one... addicting! Lol they grow really really fast 4-6 weeks till adult and laying eggs already.

Are you getting some?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Did i hear my name? lol It's exactly like you would with chickens. Just way tiny. Incubator, brooder... The whole works. You would needs to put marbles or something like it in the water dish so they don't drown cause they are so tiny. They are fun, entertaining and be careful for this one... addicting! Lol they grow really really fast 4-6 weeks till adult and laying eggs already.
> 
> Are you getting some?


Yes my friend has two (male and female) and they are in an atrium, by the female is laying A LOT of eggs so I said i would incubate so looks like I will be!!!! Hahaha I'm sure it's like the baby gambles quail at the rescue but just wasn't sure about anything I needed to do different


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay for you! I'm not the only one here now. Lol. What do you plan to keep them in? I'm not sure about other quails but buttons like to jump up high. I forget the exact name of what it's called they do but it's like they just boink up to the roof. So some people pad the top of the cage. Some buttons has boink'ed so bad that they caused lots of damage and can be fatal.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Yay for you! I'm not the only one here now. Lol. What do you plan to keep them in? I'm not sure about other quails but buttons like to jump up high. I forget the exact name of what it's called they do but it's like they just boink up to the roof. So some people pad the top of the cage. Some buttons has boink'ed so bad that they caused lots of damage and can be fatal.


I am getting a 6 or 5 foot run and it is about 4 feet high?? It's pretty big I have it set aside at the rescue lol! My friend gave it to us and we don't use it so I said I would take it lol! Now any restrictions with keeping the siblings together???? Mating or??


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

That's big enough. Only thing is you can't keep 2 males together. Some fight till death. 0_o


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

robopetz said:


> That's big enough. Only thing is you can't keep 2 males together. Some fight till death. 0_o


How do you sex them??? Even siblings??? Haha


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats I have Cortunix quail in my bator right now


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

birdguy said:


> How do you sex them??? Even siblings??? Haha


The males have this thing under their beak called a bib. It's black and white, looks like a smiley face. The females don't. But it's hard when you have the silver or white colored ones cause the bib don't show. There's other ways of sexing them but I'm learning as I go.

Photo via google..


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Okay we had one at the rescue... A he and he was named Benjamin button haha no idea who that is but everyone liked it


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol such a cute name for a button. My main 3 are Hobbes, Fudge, and L.E. like Elly.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Benjamin Button is from the movie. Brad Pitt. Gets younger instead of older. Great movie.


----------

